# Dental Work: How Much



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey expats--

Couple of questions on dental work. This will be cash to the dentist (and yes *she* is doing the negotiating/paying, they will never see me : ). Unfortunately we have no medical or dental plans on any of them.

Nothing real major, just thinking about helping out a couple family members. Probably need 3 teeth removed and 2 replaced. (Third one is a young kid who will grow a new set soon). Most of the family has nice teeth and nice smiles, but there are a few rotten chompers that really bug me, especially at the table.

How much should it cost to have a tooth pulled? Same price for a kid as for an adult? I heard 300p somewhere but that sounded a little *too* good unless they are using pliers and no anesthesia <g>.

And the adult would need a replacement, can a regular dentist do an implant or would it need a specialist? Any board certifications or other proof we can use to verify that we have a qualified dentist, or anything online? And about how much for a single implant tooth on an adult?

Tks,
pac


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> Hey expats--
> 
> Couple of questions on dental work. This will be cash to the dentist (and yes *she* is doing the negotiating/paying, they will never see me : ). Unfortunately we have no medical or dental plans on any of them.
> 
> ...


Dental work will differ in price depending on what is done and where one goes. The high end places in Makati or the Fort in the Manila area will be higher. Little tiny towns or clinics I would avoid as the work will be more than questionable. In most areas though, an extraction should be no more that P250 to P350 depending on the dentist. Novocaine is used so not painful. The cost could be slightly higher if a tooth must be cut into pieces to get it out. Even then, not much higher. 
Implants would be very hard to come by if not completely unavailable. If available, I assume it would be quite high cost. Best solution here would be a partial or even a full dental plate depending. Costs I would have no idea but should be roughly 1/10 of the cost in the US or the EU.
For information and location of dentists, I'd suggest The Filipino Doctor site. 



Good Luck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I believe implants are available in places like manila and Cebu. They will be significantly cheaper that the US or Europe but still very expensive to a average Filipino. If the tooth is not too far gone crowns are readily available and inexpensive. Finding somewhere with a good reputation could be more difficult. Word of mouth is usually the best recommendation.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have the Philippine prices but in general, pulling a teeth is quiet easy hence it's very cheap. However, implanting one is very expensive and the dentist has to have a specialty doing it. 

Here in the US, I had implanted a tooth (after some idiot dentist messed it up), for $5000 USD!
My general dentist didn't do it but had to refer me to this specialist. 

It's a lot cheaper in the Philippines though.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Dental Work*



pac said:


> Hey expats--
> 
> Couple of questions on dental work. This will be cash to the dentist (and yes *she* is doing the negotiating/paying, they will never see me : ). Unfortunately we have no medical or dental plans on any of them.
> 
> ...


Dental work, depending on where it is done, can be very expensive. My wife had to have a tooth extracted and then a partial plate made. This cost about 4,000 pesos. As far as any dental work for me, 'the Foreigner,' I have to obtain a certificate letter from my doctor stating that I am approved to have dental work performed on me. This letter costs about 10,000 pesos. :eek2: So far I have not needed any dental work or a dental checkup but I am sure it will come due as time draws near. I am hoping that my wife can negotiate fees. :fencing:

Good luck!


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

JimnNila143 said:


> Dental work, depending on where it is done, can be very expensive. My wife had to have a tooth extracted and then a partial plate made. This cost about 4,000 pesos. As far as any dental work for me, 'the Foreigner,' I have to obtain a certificate letter from my doctor stating that I am approved to have dental work performed on me. This letter costs about 10,000 pesos. :eek2: So far I have not needed any dental work or a dental checkup but I am sure it will come due as time draws near. I am hoping that my wife can negotiate fees. :fencing:
> 
> Good luck!


10,000 P for some letter?? 
Somebody must be scamming you for sure!!

Let the wife do any Filipino interaction!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

pronse said:


> 10,000 P for some letter??
> Somebody must be scamming you for sure!!
> 
> Let the wife do any Filipino interaction!


This 'lady' was a bonafide certified and licensed dentist. She has an office in our subdivision.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

In the Philippines, it's LEGAL to be scammed by ANYBODY!
An immigration officer would ...
A banker would...
A politician .. they do nothing but that 
A police officer would ...
A family member would ...
A relative would ... 
A 'friend' would ...

Who left?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Rip-Off*



JimnNila143 said:


> Dental work, depending on where it is done, can be very expensive. My wife had to have a tooth extracted and then a partial plate made. This cost about 4,000 pesos. As far as any dental work for me, 'the Foreigner,' I have to obtain a certificate letter from my doctor stating that I am approved to have dental work performed on me. This letter costs about 10,000 pesos. :eek2: So far I have not needed any dental work or a dental checkup but I am sure it will come due as time draws near. I am hoping that my wife can negotiate fees. :fencing:
> 
> Good luck!





pronse said:


> 10,000 P for some letter??
> Somebody must be scamming you for sure!!
> 
> Let the wife do any Filipino interaction!





JimnNila143 said:


> This 'lady' was a bonafide certified and licensed dentist. She has an office in our subdivision.


Sounds to me that the dentist and the doctor must be related---shocking! Unless you have a serious, underlying medical condition that would put you on a blood thinner or some such thing, a release for treatment letter should not be required. If it is needed it should cost no more than perhaps P200 or so.
Don't know but I've lived here a lot of years. I've had dental issues, medical problems that have put me in the hospital, and even double cataract surgery in Angeles City last year and I've never been scammed like that. Even my eye surgery that cost P100,000 is understandable and the doctor/hospital that did the work charged me no more than for a local...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dental work should be cheap*



JimnNila143 said:


> Dental work, depending on where it is done, can be very expensive. My wife had to have a tooth extracted and then a partial plate made. This cost about 4,000 pesos. As far as any dental work for me, 'the Foreigner,' I have to obtain a certificate letter from my doctor stating that I am approved to have dental work performed on me. This letter costs about 10,000 pesos. :eek2: So far I have not needed any dental work or a dental checkup but I am sure it will come due as time draws near. I am hoping that my wife can negotiate fees. :fencing:
> 
> Good luck!


I would try a different dentist, my experience has been the opposite here, my wife had a tooth extracted while we waited in an air conditioned spot with large screened TVs, computer and games, free drinks and snacks the cost was 800 peso's I think a tooth extraction could be cheaper in other spots, my son had two teeth removed and it cost the same the equipment the Dentist used had a monitor installed and he was watching a movie....LOL this place is state of the art and modern located in Sta Cruz Laguna, as far as I know they have no requirements to work on my teeth and they take credit card.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

My reason for my statements above is because I was diagnosed about 4 years ago to have congestive heart failure and have to take meds every day. I also have an enlarged heart and an irregular heartbeat.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> My reason for my statements above is because I was diagnosed about 4 years ago to have congestive heart failure and have to take meds every day. I also have an enlarged heart and an irregular heartbeat.


Ah okay, Then you are no stranger to that med I mentioned and the others. Yea, in that case a doctors release is good. Royal pain in the tail getting older and or having health problems that dictate conditions of life. I have COPD/ Emphysema and also end up taking a few different meds to stay alive. Well, what the heck,,,, at least we are here in these beautiful islands and that's a lot better than living out our days back home for sure...


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

The letter that cost 10k is too much unless pricedires are done prior to gettting it in a hospital. Usually if you have heart ailment the dentist will ask for paperworks or clearance from your Cardio and the Cardio will review your chart and ask for some tests if in doubt but Its still too much. I think you have to check with other Medical Practitioners cause when it comes to money people can always connive. If you need help my classmate a Re DRs and Nurses at la salle Cavite maybe they can extend a hand so you will not pay that much. 
Dental implants are not done by dentists only. They usually have a Dental specialist that do Implant. Prices of dental eorks varies depending on where you will avail it and the expertise of the DMD.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

I queried a dentist here in subic at Ayala harbor point about implants maybe 12 months ago! They said they do them and I'm sure the approx price given was about 80,000 pesos for one. Yes it's on the high end but still half price of what it would be in Australia.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

*Dental Work II*



Jet Lag said:


> Dental work will differ in price depending on what is done and where one goes. The high end places in Makati or the Fort in the Manila area will be higher. Little tiny towns or clinics I would avoid as the work will be more than questionable. In most areas though, an extraction should be no more that P250 to P350 depending on the dentist. Novocaine is used so not painful. The cost could be slightly higher if a tooth must be cut into pieces to get it out. Even then, not much higher.
> Implants would be very hard to come by if not completely unavailable. If available, I assume it would be quite high cost. Best solution here would be a partial or even a full dental plate depending. Costs I would have no idea but should be roughly 1/10 of the cost in the US or the EU.
> For information and location of dentists, I'd suggest The Filipino Doctor site.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jet Lag

pac


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> I queried a dentist here in subic at Ayala harbor point about implants maybe 12 months ago! They said they do them and I'm sure the approx price given was about 80,000 pesos for one. Yes it's on the high end but still half price of what it would be in Australia.


yes, roodog78, hearing same as you, 70-80k per tooth, yikes.

Thanks for the reply and cost estimate,

pac


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> Thanks Jet Lag
> 
> pac


Hi Pac,

You're welcome but now I have to eat my words. My 21 year old son had an extraction close to Concepcion Tarlac just today. He went to a dentist that both he and my wife have been to before and that he trusts and paid P500.00 for it to be done. However, it also included a few over the counter tablets for any pain and also a 7 day supply of antibiotics. So all in all, not a bad price really.


Jet..


----------

